# 13 Steps to throwing a wicKED Halloween Party



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

I hope this is helpful to some. Enjoy!

13 Steps to throwing a wicKED Halloween Party


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Good link to the steps. 

There were a few things in there I would not have thought of. I will have to keep some of those in mind for this year.


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks! Working on an update soon.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, the pictures you have in the write-up are a hoot!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love your website!!!


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, the pictures you have in the write-up are a hoot!


Thanks! I tried to keep it funny and informative. I appreciate the recognition.



Da Weiner said:


> I love your website!!!


THANK YOU SO MUCH! I update daily, check often or just follow me


----------



## Glenbaer (Apr 8, 2008)

Great stuff wicKED!! I'll be following your updates!


----------

